# new guy here-- question



## sregor (Dec 1, 2011)

Good morning,
Im considering yote hunting for the first time here in south east Virginia. Never heard a coyote while hunting until last Saturday while still hunting my "new honey hole". Back story is, this new 100 acre piece off of our 2000 acre woodland club property is being watched by us for a poacher due to 5 or 6 dead deer laying in the woods--- ok but now, saturday evening Im thinking I found our poachers. While sitting I hear a howl then 20 seconds later I hear what sounded like an entire pack of dogs just go nuts barking, growling and running. It last about a minute then silence. No question in my mind what it was since it sounded nothing like hunting dogs or domestic dogs.
So my questions are this:
1: what do you guys do with the yotes once you get one? My objective is to just not have the deer killed. I unfortunately can not afford a taxidermist right now so the only thing I can do in my mind (if I get one) is photo op then dump it in our "hide hole".
2: My options for hunting are... 12 guage punp, smooth bore 410 or 20 guage or my SKS. My understanding is I can get slug rounds for my smooth bore single shot 410 and 20.

thanks for the help.
Don


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Take your photo op and dump the carcus if you like, you're just managing the predator problem. If you'd like, you could skin the coyote and freeze the hide for tanning and such at a later date. The hide will keep about a year in the freezer. Your choice of gun is fine, but you don't need slugs. #4Buckshot is about right. I'd run the shotgun over the SKS in dense cover, if you're hunting over open ground, take the rifle. The rifle will blow up the coyote and hide will be damaged but you don't care about that because you're just in it for managment purposes anyway. Use a jackrabbit call, something he hasn't heard and that may interest him in it. Coyotes are fairly small once you get all the fur off, so take that into account when thinking about the rifle. Your target is right above the front leg, frontal chest or a good side shot about the size of a baseball. Good luck and remember to have fun at it.


----------



## sregor (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks JT. I am an avid deer hunter so I figured kill zone would be about the same. I figured most people just shoot and dump. I might just skin out the head and keep a skull trophy, at least for the first one.
BTW - I see your in Stafford. I have family around there. Dont know exactly where but us ROGERS are every where. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dump him and keep shooting...LOL Like Jim said,predator control absolutely. Unless they're prime and you know someone who wants it. Bury it. If it has any signs of mange. DO NOT touch the yote at all !! Good luck and welcome to the site sregor.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum sregor. Plus one on JT's advice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT sregor, you wont go far wrong if you listen to Jim.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

+3 on JT and you cant pay me touch anything with mange. Coyote, neighbor hood dog, someones child.....


----------



## sregor (Dec 1, 2011)

I hear ya on the Mange.... do problem keeping my distance there. I have always wanted to try my hand at hide/pelt prep so maybe they will be my testers. Good hunting!


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

sregor said:


> I hear ya on the Mange.... do problem keeping my distance there. I have always wanted to try my hand at hide/pelt prep so maybe they will be my testers. Good hunting!


I wouldnt touch em.....that stuff is nasty....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be sure to print the list of zoonotic diseases and carry it with you or at least make your loved ones aware of the list.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is the link....It's pinned at the top of the Predator hunting forum.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/8479-physicians-alert-card-print-and-put-in-your-wallet/


----------

